# Blood N Storms



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Being as I seem to have got myself into trouble for posting inapropriate pictures I thought I'd really push my luck and post some blood and guts!

I bring you "Blood n Storms".....










.....I'll get me coat. It was nice whilst it lasted. 

Barney


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

ha very clever i like it


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

gametime said:


> ha very clever i like it


Thank you


----------

